# No fish for you !! Not at Navarre Pier



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

WOW !!! Pier staff failed to open the pier at 5:00 this morning. Did not open till 8:00 ish !!! Folks stacked up like cord wood at the gate. Those new owners betta get their stuff together. Especially with the hot king run going on there now !! What a hoot !!! 

https://www.facebook.com/SouthSRNews/videos/2070632253195624/


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall need to get together and let the county know,they are the ones that gave them that high dollar contract.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The group that has the pier does not get any money from the county as in a high dollar contract. They actually pay the county based on a percentage of their revenue.

If this is a one time thing no big deal but if there is a pattern developing the county will certainly be interested in knowing I’m sure.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

scout and lees - gotcha.. I have cut back a lot on fishing the pier here. I love my peeps from the pier, and enjoy walking and visiting. It;s no biggie to me (but then I wasn't up at 5:00 and there waiting) .Stuff happens, but mos def need to keep :stuff: to a minimum, And of course it's the "season" right now  Going in the morning for no more than 3 hours and see about a king and/or a good red. Then it's off the island for this one !!! Stay salty peeps...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Thats a first and probably last time that will happen imo....Thats alot of money they missed out on....Especially on a weekend....I would be pretty pissed off not being able to get on too.....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

" Lucy....you got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Talked to some friends this morning at the pier. I'm sure it's a one off as well. HOWEVER....seems "chef" Johnny was the missing key holder, and he had the gall to vocally direct the pier staff(kids) to make sure and get everyones pier entry $$ !!! I pay by the year as do my friends, but I know a lot of 'em there do not. IMO should have just said y;all go ahead and no pay todaty. Just my opine. Mahi were seen this morn but not caught. Rather slow but a few bull reds and sheeps hangin out. Saw a sheep ( NOT a drum) beside a pilng that was a good 25-26 : long (he was against the 24" piling. A horse !!


----------

